
Rigor.com (Perf Monitoring Company) Removes Critique on Article Attacking RUM - adamrights
http://rigor.com/blog/2015/02/hidden-cost-real-user-monitoring-rum#comment-2482512735
======
adamrights
So I added a picture of the removed comment:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3z5tc6jnkir84sc/Screenshot%202016-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3z5tc6jnkir84sc/Screenshot%202016-01-28%2001.58.59.png?dl=0&preview=Screenshot+2016-01-28+01.58.59.png)

